# Cellular or Satellite Phone Coverage in the Caribbean



## markmaine (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello,

My wife and I are spending the last week of March in Jamaica this year.  We always have some type of issue come up at home whether it's a sick elderly mom or one of our so-called grown children need to speak with us about something.  We use Verizonwireless for our cell service, but am not sure what to do while traveling anymore.  Suggestions?  Has anyone ever bought a phone from www.mobalrental.com and used it with success?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

    Mark


----------



## toni3063 (Jan 15, 2006)

markmaine said:
			
		

> or one of our so-called grown children need to speak with us about something.


Exactly the reason that we're thinking about leaving our cell phone at home!  




			
				markmaine said:
			
		

> We use Verizonwireless for our cell service, but am not sure what to do while traveling anymore.  Suggestions?
> Mark


We have Verizon also and are interested in how to add and how much the charge is to have the international long distance added, and can you do it for 1 month only (since one of the elderly mothers and the so-called grown child shares our family plan), or... does it make more sense to take a calling card (in which case we can call them but they can't call us)?


----------



## markmaine (Jan 15, 2006)

Mom's 82 and lives in an assisted living home, but hasn't been well this year.  Last year during our vacation in St. Maarten our son called from college saying that he totalled the Jeep I had let him use!  Every years it's been something!  I have a message into Verizonwireless to see about the calling to and from Jamaica.  I wonder if I get a dual CDM and GSM phone that I'll have better luck?  I'll share what I find out from Verizon.  If anyone has had any experience in this, please let me know.

   Mark


----------



## caribbean (Jan 16, 2006)

Mark-

You may want to check about renting a phone on island. Most of the Carbbean islands have Cable & Wireless for phone service. Up until recently they had a virtual monopoly on all service such that even ATT phone cards don't work. Some islands have in the last 1-2 years started to allow competition.  Check with them below.

http://home.cwjamaica.com/index.php

Another thought is Internet access, at least for the kids. Most resorts have computer access and I always take my laptop along. On two islands while staying at resorts without computers, I was able to arrange for 2-3 weeks of unlimited access as an island visitor. I had to contact them ahead of time and set it up, but was a great saving over going to an Internet Cafe for someone like me who had to spend an hour an day online for work.


----------



## caddie (Jan 16, 2006)

*skype*

Another suggestion that has been discussed elsewhere on Tug is called Skype. It is an internet service where you can talk computer to computer or computer to phone line. It is free to set up (www.skype.com) and all you need to place calls via your computer is a headset with a microphone. If you know you'll have internet access, this is a great tool. They charge you by the minute based on the destination you are calling to. Makes no difference where you are calling from. To call the U.S. using Skype is about 3 cents per minute, far better than any calling card rate or cell phone. Basically, you give them a deposit via credit card and then they subtract money as you use it. Check it out!


----------



## markmaine (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's the message that I received from Verizonwiress:
=====================================================
Verizon Wireless offers an international roaming service that enables customers to use their tri-mode or all digital wireless phones to make and receive calls when roaming in select countries. Jamaica is included on the list for international roaming!
For information regarding service availability and rates, please click on the "International Services" link below.  This site will also offer you assistance with dialing instructions when using your International Roaming
service:   	
www.verizonwireless.com/internationalprice
Since Verizon Wireless is not the service provider, we cannot guarantee network availability or the functionality of calling features, such as Voice Mail notification or Caller ID.  Delivery charges for international incoming calls while roaming also apply.
Also, in order to roam while in Jamaica please:
1. Call Customer Service 800-922-0204 to add i-dial(International
dialing)
to your account.
2. A day before your trip, dial *228 and send from your wireless phones and select option 2.
=======================================================
Message 2:

I have reviewed your account and found that the phone you have is a duel-band phone.  This all digital phone is compatible to work while in Jamaica.  Please keep in mind that since Verizon Wireless is not the service provider, we cannot guarantee network availability or the functionality of calling features, such as Voice Mail notification or Caller ID.  Delivery charges for international incoming calls while roaming also apply.


----------



## toni3063 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Mark.


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 23, 2006)

Mark,
Had the same happen to us while we were on vacation in China.  I had taken my Tri-mode Verizon phone along for calls in Seattle and Vancouver.  Was very happily surprized that I could make calls from China to back home, -especially since we had a family emergancy and couldnt' fly back.  The bill was steep - $349 for eight plus hours of calls, but there was no way we could get to an airport to return home fast enough.  Because of our travels, I always have to argue with the sales rep as to WHY I want a tri-mode phone.  Being able to connect to older phone technical specs is my main reason.


----------



## markmaine (Jan 23, 2006)

Which model phone do you have?  I have an LG VX3200 which is a dual-channel phone and they told me it would work as well, but I'm ready for an upgrade.


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 27, 2006)

I have the Motorolla V710, but what I was "lusting" after was the E84 that came out too late for me to get.   My old unit had died and I have to have a replacement ASAP and couldn't wait.    I also like the camera system and the fact that I could add extra memory to the phone for the camera.,  Not that the pictures are the best, but in a pinch, you can at least capture a picture.


----------



## trachda (Jan 27, 2006)

If you have a CDMA phone service provider in the US such as Verizon or Sprint, the most cost effective travel solution is to buy an unlocked GSM phone from e-bay and buy a prepaid sim card at your destination.  Make sure the GSM phone is triband 900 and 1800 mhz for most of the world and 1900mhz for north america and parts of the Carribbean.  The following link shows prepaid providers worldwide.

http://www.prepaidgsm.net/index.html


----------

